

Why it had to be Swift - rs_
http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/06/why-it-had-to-be-swift.html#.U6GrePqMh-0

======
valarauca1
>In many ways, Swift is a fork of Mozilla’s Rust language.

Hardly. With full optimization Rust doesn't lose type safety while Swift does.
There are completely different tool-chains and philosophies at play here.
Swift does barrow some philosophical ideas from Rust (which Rust took I guess
form Haskell), but the execution of those ideas is botched.

Likely what happens is Swift is just transformed into identical Obj-C byte-
code and ran though the same toolchain. Instead of developing its own tool
chain so it could live up to this lofty goal.

~~~
steveklabnik
While I agree they are different languages, one of the designers' personal web
page states that Swift was influenced by "Objective C, Rust, ..." and then a
list of others. So it's very, very high up on that list.

